

TAO: The power of the graph - pagade
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/tao-the-power-of-the-graph/10151525983993920

======
hga
After a history of performance improvements starting with Mark Zuckerberg
putting memcache on Facebook's Apache servers in 2005:

" _In early 2009, a team of Facebook infrastructure engineers started to work
on TAO (“The Associations and Objects”). TAO has now been in production for
several years. It runs on a large collection of geographically distributed
server clusters. TAO serves thousands of data types and handles over a billion
read requests and millions of write requests every second._ "

It is solving some impressive problems, and kudos to Facebook for continuing
to share neat bits of engineering with us.

------
currywurst
The interesting part is that they have not gone for a custom graph
representation on disk like neo4j et al, but are persisting the graph data as
MySQL records itself.

~~~
espeed
Titan
([https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/wiki](https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/wiki))
persists its graph as records in a distributed Cassandra or HBase cluster.

------
mianosm
Some interesting files that go along with the talk/presentation:

[https://www.usenix.org/sites/default/files/conference/protec...](https://www.usenix.org/sites/default/files/conference/protected-
files/nishtala_nsdi13_slides.pdf)

[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/nsdi13/nsdi13...](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/nsdi13/nsdi13-final170_update.pdf)

